# Bosch RA 1180 Router Table & Skil Router



## sjrhynard (Mar 11, 2008)

I recently purchased a Bosch RA 1180 Router Table and am having trouble mounting my Skil 1825 Router to the mounting plate as the holes do not line up. Does anyone h ave any advice on how to proceed? I know you can purchase a undrilled router mounting plate from Bosch but I was wondering if I can drill the mounting plate that came with the table, it is pre-drilled for Bosch routers only? Thanks for you help.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi sjrhynard

It's not a hard job to just redrill the plate you have to take on the Skill router.
Below you will see a How-To-Do-It below

http://wealdentool.com/acatalog/tips_23.html

=====



sjrhynard said:


> I recently purchased a Bosch RA 1180 Router Table and am having trouble mounting my Skil 1825 Router to the mounting plate as the holes do not line up. Does anyone h ave any advice on how to proceed? I know you can purchase a undrilled router mounting plate from Bosch but I was wondering if I can drill the mounting plate that came with the table, it is pre-drilled for Bosch routers only? Thanks for you help.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the Router Forums sjrhynard.


----------



## sjrhynard (Mar 11, 2008)

Hello Bobj3,

Thank you for your input and the link to the instructions on how to mount the router to the mounting plate. I appreciate your help.


----------



## mschrage (Jan 15, 2010)

I have a Bosch 1180 router table and would like to add a router lift to it. Does anyone know if you can and if so, which one might be best suited? Thanks


----------

